# Kos Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey Everyone Im Looking For A Kick Azz Koscheck Sig.. The Best One Will Be Rewarded.. Hit Me Up With Any Questions


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

What dimensions


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Same size as the one i currently have..


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nikos, where did you get that cool drawing of KOS?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i was searching for a good pic and came across this hahaha


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Same size as the one i currently have..


You don't currently have a sig showing.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Oh im sorry i took it off lol i would like it like 400x140 close to that


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Kos sig*

Kos sig here


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Kos sig here
> View attachment 755


Hey thats awesome coudl you Switch to blue and Use NikosCC.. Thanx homie


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*blue kos*

Here it is blue







and another version. I like this one better. :thumbsup:


----------

